# Need help



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I have managed to contact a spanish social worker over our daughter for advice and help , ( Big thanks to everyone that posted on my very first thread, I would not of been able to make contact with them, if it had not been for all your help ) 

I am however having difficulty but google translate is a godsend, as she is e-mailing me in Spanish, so I am translating my english e-mails to Spanish before I send them, we have a problem though, I need to try and find a website that can tell me what the Spanish call a Mitrofanoff and an ACE stoma, as this is where we are having a little difficulty.

Does anyone know of such a website that has the spanish equivalents to english medical procedures?

I have googled and can't find any....any help please would be greatly appreciated.

Helen x


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, take a look at the Word Reference forum: you can post a question and an expert will soon get back to you.

WordReference Forums


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hope this might help


English / Spanish Medical Dictionary


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you both, its a Mitrofanoff apendicovesicostomía. She still does not understand what it is though lol.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> Thank you both, its a Mitrofanoff apendicovesicostomía. She still does not understand what it is though lol.


I often take my ex partner to the doctors and he has a host of complexed conditions with names that I just could not translate anywhere. If they still can't understand you after you used the websites previously mentioned then in my opinion the best thing is just to describe it, give the english name and say that you don't know the spanish name but it is basiclly...........xyz

Alternatively, get the names of any medications/suplies you have, google them to find the spanish name, and then search for that. You will usually be able to find the online version of the pamphlet that comes with all medicines... this will have a part that says something like

"what is this product and what conditions does it treat?" or in Spanish
"Que es (name of drug/supply) y para que se utiliza?" (or similar)

- this will then give you a list of conditions which will no doubt include your daughers!

Failing that, you could employ the services of a "medical" translator but these tend to be a bit pricey!


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Steve, I think we are slowly getting there.

What is FEBHI, as she has sent them an e-mail?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It's a type of procedure that allows intermittant catheterisation , isn't it ? I believe that Mitrafanoff doesn't translate as it is what the type of surgery is called by those who developed it & would be known w/wide as that by surgeons, but not necessarily soc. workers . 
If you go on the site that Alcalaina has suggested , there is a specialist medical section that you can ask on. I think you might have to join though to post but it's not a problem.
Just a warning though, explain the situation don't just post what's this & this as the members on there get the hump over it. Hope this helps .


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

FEBHI :::::La Federación Española de Espina Bífida e Hidrocefalia,


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> FEBHI :::::La Federación Española de Espina Bífida e Hidrocefalia,


You beat me to it Gus!

But i found the link and you can read the site in English too

WEB DE LA FEDERACIÓN ESPAÑOLA DE ASOCIACIONES DE ESPINA BIFIDA - click the Idioma menu to the right!


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks both, I should of realised what FEBHI was, but google put Spanish Federation (FEBHI), the Spanish federation bit confused me lol. She has assigned herself to us, and when/should we move over there or take a fact finding trip, we are to contact her.

She has also given me alot of info on the disability certificate, and also how long it takes, to obtain, she is at the moment trying to find out if we would be able to obtain the materials that are need for the mitrofanoff without a disability cert, If I had not of found this website a week or so ago, I would still of been none the wiser, now I have a much better understanding.

Gus - Yes a Mitrofanoff is to allow catheterisation through a small opening near the belly button.

The social worker seems to have a better understanding of it now, as I copied and pasted the info about it from ASBAH, then used google to translate it. It's still hard going tho lol, this is one of the reasons I needed 18 months or more to try and get totally organised over a move, and learn the language.


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Just a warning though, explain the situation don't just post what's this & this as the members on there get the hump over it. Hope this helps .



Hi,
I always do try and explain, best I can without waffling, lol like I did here with my first thread 

Helen


----------

